# Những điều có thể bạn chưa biết về việc tẩy tế bào chết cho mặt



## uyenlam (9/12/18)

Việc tẩy tế bào chết rất cần thiết trong chu trình dưỡng da. Bạn đã biết rõ về quá trình này chưa? Là phụ nữ, chắc hẳn ai cũng mong muốn bản thân sở hữu làn da sáng khỏe, mịn màng. Bên cạnh việc dưỡng da, tẩy tế bào chết cho mặt cũng là cách giúp da trông tươi tắn, căng tràn sức sống. Cùng chúng tôi tìm hiểu kĩ hơn về việc tẩy tế bào chết qua bài viết sau.

*TẦM QUAN TRỌNG CỦA VIỆC TẨY TẾ BÀO CHẾT CHO MẶT*
Hằng ngày, làn da phải tiếp xúc với nhiều yếu tố độc hại như khói bụi, ô nhiễm, tia UV, tia bức xạ. Ngoài ra, việc thiếu hụt vitamin và khoáng chất khiến da dễ xỉn màu, sần sùi và kém sức sống. Sở dĩ như vậy bởi hằng ngày, cơ thể sẽ sản sinh các tế bào da mới để thay thế cho các tế bào cũ. Nếu các tế bào da cũ không bị loại bỏ sẽ tồn tại trên bề mặt da, làm da trông tối đi và kém mịn màng. Vì vậy, việc tẩy tế bào chết đóng vai trò rất quan trọng trong chu trình dưỡng da.



​Quá trình này không chỉ giúp da trông tươi sáng hơn mà còn kích thích tái tạo tế bào da. Bên cạnh đó, tẩy tế bào chết cho mặt đều đặn và đúng cách còn xóa mờ vết thâm, cải thiện các vùng da khô hiệu quả.

*CÁC PHƯƠNG PHÁP TẨY DA CHẾT PHỔ BIẾN*

*Tẩy da chết vật lý*
Đây là phương pháp hoạt động nhờ các hạt nhỏ li ti kết hợp động tác massage để lấy đi lớp da chết. Các sản phẩm này thường ở dạng hạt xay nhuyễn (scrub) hoặc dạng peeling (dạng kỳ).

*Tẩy da chết hóa học*
Khác với cách tẩy da chết vật lý, phương pháp này thường sử dụng các hợp chất hóa học để loại bỏ lớp sừng trên bề mặt da. Các thành phần được sử dụng bao gồm BHA, AHA, retinol, acid salicylic. Những chất này làm lớp da chết tự bong ra, không cần sự tác động từ bên ngoài.

*CÁCH CHỌN TẨY TẾ BÀO CHẾT CHO TỪNG LOẠI DA*

*Da khô*
Việc tẩy da chết đối với da khô là vô cùng quan trọng. Bởi lẽ, các tế bào chết tồn đọng trên bề mặt khiến da dễ khô ráp và sần sùi hơn. Vì đặc tính khô ráp nên sau khi tẩy da chết, bạn nhất thiết nên sử dụng sản phẩm dưỡng ẩm giúp da mềm mại hơn. Hãy ưu tiên các thành phần có khả năng dưỡng ẩm cao như dầu dừa, bơ hạt mỡ… Lưu ý, bạn chỉ cần tẩy tế bào chết từ 1 đến 2 lần trong tuần. Tránh lạm dụng khiến da bong tróc và dễ kích ứng hơn.

*Da dầu*
Da dầu có tuyến bã nhờn hoạt động mạnh, nếu không loại bỏ lớp da chết dễ làm bít lỗ chân lông gây ra mụn. Vì vậy, khi chọn sản phẩm tẩy tế bào chết cho mặt, bạn nên ưu tiên các loại có khả năng kiềm dầu. Điển hình là những sản phẩm có chứa acid lactic, acid salicylic, acid glycolic, đất sét… Lưu ý, bạn không nên lạm dụng việc tẩy tế bào chết khiến da dễ kích ứng, nổi mẩn đỏ.



​*Da nhạy cảm*
Đối với làn da “khó chịu” này, bạn nên cẩn thận trong việc tẩy tế bào chết cho mặt. Dạng sản phẩm phù hợp với da nhạy cảm là tẩy da chết dạng peeling (dạng kỳ). Bởi lẽ, việc tác động quá mạnh vào da sẽ khiến da dễ kích ứng và làm bào mòn da nhiều hơn.

*Da thường*
Đối với loại da này, bạn có thể thực hiện việc tẩy tế bào chết từ 2 đến 3 lần. Dù da thường không bị đổ dầu và bong tróc như da khô hoặc da nhờn nhưng bạn cũng không nên lơ là việc tẩy tế bào chết. Các sản phẩm tẩy da chết dạng hạt như đường nâu, hạt mơ nghiền… sẽ phù hợp với da thường.



​*Da hỗn hợp*
Đây là làn da “khó chịu” không kém da nhạy cảm. Có 2 xu hướng da hỗn hợp: thiên dầu hoặc thiên khô. Trong khi da thiên khô dễ bong tróc thì da thiên dầu lại thường tiết ra chất nhờn. Vì vậy, bạn nên lựa chọn sản phẩm có thể làm sạch da nhưng không làm da bị kích ứng. Gợi ý dạng phù hợp là tẩy da chết hóa học hoặc peeling.

*TẨY TẾ BÀO CHẾT LÀM SÁNG MÀU DA*



​Việc tẩy tế bào chết mặt rất có lợi cho những cô nàng có da xỉn màu. Khi lớp da chết bị “xua đuổi”, các đốm nâu và vết thâm sẽ được loại bỏ. Tẩy da chết đều đặn và đúng cách còn cải thiện các vùng da bị khô, sẫm màu.

*NÊN VÀ KHÔNG NÊN KHI TẨY DA CHẾT*

Không nên lạm dụng việc tẩy tế bào chết nếu không muốn làn da bị kích ứng hoặc bong tróc.
Không nên tẩy da chết khi da bị mụn hoặc viêm nhiễm. Bởi lúc này, da đang rất nhạy cảm, bạn cần dưỡng da thật cẩn thận.




​
Nên dưỡng ẩm cho da sau quá trình tẩy tế bào chết. Phương pháp này loại bỏ lớp sừng trên bề mặt da đồng thời cũng có thể lấy mất độ ẩm tự nhiên của da. Vì vậy, bạn nên bổ sung độ ẩm để giữ cho da mềm mại và mịn màng.
Nên xem xét các sản phẩm dưỡng da của bạn. Những mỹ phẩm có chứa retinol hoặc benzoyl peroxide có thể gây kích ứng khiến da nổi mẩn đỏ hoặc bong tróc. Nếu bạn tẩy tế bào chết khi đang dùng các sản phẩm này, làn da có thể bị khô hơn, thậm chí khiến mụn xuất hiện.
Nên nhẹ nhàng massage cho da trong quá trình tẩy tế bào chết, tránh chà xát mạnh gây tổn hại cho da.
_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

